# I'm always changing the setup



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Every time I have to do major maintenance on my plants or if I am moving tanks around I end up rearranging all the plants.

I'm in the process of moving everything back to the 90 from the 75, so far I moved the diftwood, plants and rocks.

I ended up making some big changes. I did have a large number of very wide leaved Vals all along the back of the tank. This time I didn't move the wide vals and just put in a few of some narrow leaved ones. I also added some smaller plants from another tank, not sure of the name, and I moved a little bit of dwarf grass from another tank, I had tried some in my large tank a long time ago but the larger fish were so active that they ended up tearing it all out. I have lots that is growing really well in my betta tank so I figured I would try a little bit again as the plants are much healthier than the ones I put in before, if they work, bonus, if not, no real loss.

I also think I might be about ready to finally do a proper moss wall in my 90. I have been growing it for months and I think I have enough to make it not look too bad at the start. Only problem is that it's going to be many many hours of work. I use the cross stitching plastic stuff and I tie on each piece individually. I end up with a nice look in just a couple weeks instead of waiting months that it would take when sandwiching the moss. But it might take me months to tie it all anyways. Its taiwan moss btw.

To clear the back wall, I'm going to be putting the filter intake and output, heater and circulation pump on the sides of the tank.

Tomorrow I move the fish, damn I hate trying to catch those suckers, especially the ones with spines that I can't use a net for. Then I'm going to clean and paint the back of the tank and probably the one side that is close to a wall.

Does anyone else make major changes often?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

yup. All the time. Started with the first tank last year, April or so, I bet I've rescaped it six times or so since. Never quite happy with what I have, or I get new plants or one of the plants I had does not do as well as I hoped - or I find a new piece of wood I can't wait to see in the water. All kinds of reasons.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Good, im not alone


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hahah you're definitely not! problem is, i'm quite an impatient person so anytime that I think some plants are not growing (mostly because I don't give them enough time) I end up switching to a new plant! DX


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

I am also in the same boat. Maybe just because I'm still relatively new to the hobby and learn from trial and error, though I can be somewhat impatient. However, that has only really been an issue with achieving a nice carpeting foreground species (Lilaeopsis was probably not a wise choice considering its growth rate). I also upgraded from a hang on the back filter to a Canister filter recently which has provided much more control over water circulation and allowed me another run at filling out the background with stems as they will no longer be deformed by the filter. 
I think the biggest reason for my constantly changing aquascape would be the limited availability of supplies. There is never everything you might have planned to plant in the best preconceived setup therefor, one must adapt, alter or compromise based on availability. for instance, Mosses have been extremely hard to come by (at any LFS I've been too) and are rather difficult to attache to your hard-scape proficiently without removing the object(s). 
Between the difficulties of importing plants due to regulations and the lack of aquascaping events, there isn't enough industry to support the hobby to the point that we don't change this or that, here or there as it becomes possible or convenient.
This has been rattling about in my skull for a few weeks now. Hopefully my thoughts were worth the read and close enough to your topic not to offend. In any case, my presumption/hope is that the opening of Repley's aquarium this spring will breath some fresh juice into The GTA aquarium hobby


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm always moving/replacing plants as well, for various reasons.

- replaced all my E. tenellus because I didn't like the way it grew on top of existing plants resulting in a very matted hard to clean section of the tank.

- moved about my Vals nana several times because I didnt like the way it was bending right over in my high current tank.

- treplaced Staurogyne repens w Crypt parva, because I couldn't get the repens growing nicely.

- I also top my stems fairly regularly because the bottoms get all "ratty" looking.

- moved my Lilaeopsis brasiliensis out of my high light tank because it was covered in algae. Moved into low light tank and its doing great - go figure!

- Bolbitis heudelatis has grown very well but its a magnet for detritus in the tank so I'm thinking of moving it to a tank with a much lower fish load.

So yeah, always moving/changing plants - mostly because of my own inexperience 

Actually I enjoy rescaping and hopefully I'm learning something a long the way.

Greg


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

i started my tank in December, and I am already planning to pull out about 1/3 of the plants, and redo the look of 2/3s of the tank. I went from "I love how over crowded it looks" to "I need to have less tall plants and make it look more open". 

i think this is common. Perhapse it is worse when mulitple tanks aren't an option, so all I can do is mess around with the two tanks I have. And my 10 gallon is such a nice place for my shrimpies, I don't want to change much.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

sometimes you don't know how it will look until the plants get growing. Its also nice to have a change once in a while


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

What is the name of Michael Jackson song.................
"you are not alone" add one more to the club of hands always in the tank


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, I got to see that Brasiliensis of Greg's today.. oi vey ! Looks like a thick lawn, gorgeous.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait for warmer weather so I can order plants. I am just not happy with my 5.5 gallon betta tank. Very hard to find small plants here in Kingston


----------

